# Cinderella and the gospel



## Jack K (Mar 18, 2015)

What are your thoughts on the new _Cinderella_ movie?

I'm becoming convinced that how we talk with our kids after seeing a movie is nearly as important as what movies we choose to see. Christian reviews that help parents do that, by focusing on a movie's message rather than just listing objectionable words, etc., are hard to come by. So I was inspired to write one.

Cinderella and the Gospel

This is certainly not the last word on the topic. LOTS of kids are going to be seeing this film. And I'm sure others here would watch it and think of completely different things to talk about. What would you talk about?


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 19, 2015)

I have not been to the movies for a long time. The main reason is because I am weary of blasphemy associated with movies these days.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 19, 2015)

aadebayo said:


> I have not been to the movies for a long time. The main reason is because I am weary of blasphemy associated with movies these days.



One of the nice things about _Cinderella_ is that God's name is never mentioned vainly (unless you object to "godmother"). I have some other concerns about the movie, and certainly the repeated message that all one needs is courage, kindness, and a little bit of magic is not a gospel prescription for the world's ills. But I give the filmmakers credit for avoiding direct misuse of God's name.


----------

